# Pavoni see through portafilter.



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

Really interesting video for those trying to learn techniques for the pavoni.


----------



## Delfi (Jan 4, 2013)

Truly amazing looking video.


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

There is a lot about this on the Londinium website/forum, Frans Goddijn, made the film, Tije is a friend of Frans and he made the heat-sink for the Pavoni, which allows for virtually continuous shots. The original TPF (Transparent Portafilter) was made by Stephen Sweeney for the L1... Tije has made this one for the Pavoni, and he used some Teflon in his crafting... it seems a bit more reliable. The first one on the L1 didn't last very long, I believe that Stephen is making a new one for Frans to try.

Stephen and Frans (both L1 owners) are always doing experimental stuff, and long may they continue.


----------

